# Hog Roast



## markuk (Jan 24, 2014)

Long time since I posted !

Anyone see Jamie and Jimmy's Food Fight on Channel 4 this week when Jimmy made a DIY Hog Roaster from a packing case - he's also made a Tandorri Oven from a dustbin - worht checking out on catch up if you like that sort of thing....


----------



## jockaneezer (Jan 24, 2014)

Saw that the other night and enjoyed it. It's like the Caja China Grill that you can buy online so it should work but I think they over simplified the build to the point that you'd have problems or at least only use it once. When I've cooked a whole hog, I've had at least 2 gallons of  liquid stock and fat run off and they didn't suggest fitting a drain, imagine that swimming about in the bottom of the box and getting behind those aluminium plates they'd installed, yuk ! The other thing was their costing of the project, the steel fire tray lid would have cost at least £80 to have fabricated then there would be grill supports and a weldmesh cooking rack to source, aluminium sheets and lastly a pair of wheels, not forgetting the box.

I'm sounding like a killjoy here but I want folk to be in with a chance of a succesful roast, not ending up with an expensive hog flavoured bonfire on their lawn !

While I'm ranting, the other guy on tv who does my head in is Dick Strawbridge, he comes up with lots of good ideas in theory but they rarely pan out in real life. Watched an episode where he made a bbq/grill on a campsite in Cornwall from dexion shelving, as the fire got hotter, the shelving began to buckle and a disaster was only averted by careful editing methinks.

Reread my post and I'm sounding like a Health and Safety freak, but as an engineer, I just want people to be in with a chance of success. If a project fails or has flaws, let's see them and we can learn and improve.

ps. I will be watching jamie and Jimmy's next episode when he builds the Kebab grill


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 24, 2014)

Hello folks.  I missed that and I don't have catch up ( too cheap to buy it ).  Will watch for the repeat.  Good points though Graeme.  Kinda like watching the old Dukes of Hazzard tv show.  That Dodge made those jumps and you could see the whole front end buckle, both front wheels splayed outward and often even the frame bend.  Next shot they were driving away laughing.  I was absolutely CRUSHED to learn that John Wayne didn't win WWII single-handedly.  Isn't tele wonderful?  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## thrifty (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi Guys i managed to catch the episode making of the Kebab Grill, simple but very basic which could be improved on and modified by anyone with any engineering prowess. i was thinking "im stupid" why didnt i ever think of this before using a vertical charcoal rack!! derrrrr ! so simple.

the slow motor purchased with the large skewer and plate could also be made without buying the kit off e bay, if i find anything suitable i will post it up. unless anyones got any ideas where to get a slow redction geared motor from Im thinking what standard thing might have one like 12 volt stuff like car window motors etc

the guy used mesh for the charcoals that would have burnt it quickly, maybe a vented sheet with smaller vents might be better?

and £100 worth of Lamb Geez great if you got a ton of people to feed, but i bet you could make one on a smaller scale out of a 25ltr oil drum. and cook stuff like whole chickens as well as your own kebabs you could even do your own Donner mix or chicken breast even pork.

a vertical rotisery great idea its inspired me to have a go at doing it on a small scale and maybe look to design it so you can use it both verticaly and horizontal with different grate supports

As far as smokers go i got a Question on thermometers what could you use thats available in the UK maybe one from an old oven ? i dont want to buy any thing im trying to make a large smoker Grill for Free

Im still looking for a big tank or some steel plate

some grate materials.

off into the workshop to check for stuff


----------



## jockaneezer (Jan 25, 2014)

Hey Thrifty, I think you're on my wavelength, I have an aversion to spending too ( brought up in Scotland ) If you want a slow speed motor, windscreen wiper motors run slowish and have quite good torque and are designed to run for longer periods than window winder motors. I'm off to the scrappy next week as my mate says they have some diamond mesh in. I want it for my UDS fire basket but as I'll have to buy a full sheet, I'll have a go at making my grillplates with it too, a bit like folks do on RF's but with an 8mm diameter round bar edge rolled and welded on.

I got my oil drum last week, it's got a removable top, had a food grade substance inside in a polythene bag and is unlined and was free - result !

Graeme.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 25, 2014)

Hello folks.  I am stripping an old propane oven and using the controls from it in the smoker.  I am switching to propane because of the weather, and propane also allows me to make it portable if I chose without worry of an outlet.  Just my ideas.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## jockaneezer (Jan 26, 2014)

Thrifty, just checked out Amazon UK and they have a 2" dial type candy thermo with a probe that could be cobbled up to fit through a bung/grommet and it's only £2.99, goes from 100* to 400*F saves faffing on with electrics ?

Graeme.


----------



## jax13 (Feb 10, 2014)

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/251173123325?nav=SEARCH

I've just bought a couple of these, one for my hot smoker project and another for my second hog roast oven... 

#2 is a boring cabinet style machine but my main one is a little bit unique! 













Image



__ jax13
__ Feb 10, 2014


----------

